# Finally a new Siggy



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili::chili: a new start :chili: Sher made me a new siggy, I love it, Thank you Sher ( I sure miss the hug icon)


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

*:wub::wub: LOVE IT*:aktion033: I can't stop looking at the two princesses 

hugs
Kat

ps. love your new avater too


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Love it!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww, and in their pretty new dresses! Adorable!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Perfect Paula!! Do you mean this hug icon :grouphug: or this one :hugging: When you go to smilies, click on "more" at the bottom. A small window will open up but drag it from the lower right to become a bigger screen and you'll see all the emoticons we have always had. I didn't find them for while on the new layout.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Loves it!! I need to do that too, but am challanged with the new format.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Too cute---two cute!:wub::wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033: It's lovely Paula. I finally made a new one too,but it expires after the 4th.:blush:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

momtoboo said:


> :aktion033: It's lovely Paula. I finally made a new one too,but it expires after the 4th.:blush:


Holy cow, Sue!!! WOW!!! That is a work of art. You are amazing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

momtoboo said:


> :aktion033: It's lovely Paula. I finally made a new one too,but it expires after the 4th.:blush:


LOVE IT TOOOOO....LOVE these guys of yours

hugs
Kat


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :chili::chili: a new start :chili: Sher made me a new siggy, I love it, Thank you Sher ( I sure miss the hug icon)


Paula, I'm glad you like it! It was fun to do it! :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

momtoboo said:


> :aktion033: It's lovely paula. I finally made a new one too,but it expires after the 4th.:blush:


wow!!! :celebrate - fireworTrying for the red, white and blue but obviously the white is useless but you get the point.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhh, look at those two!!! Just beautiful!!!:wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Loving all the new siggies. Great job Sher with both Paula's and your own. And I have to agree, Sue, yours is a work of art.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Love the new siggy - very nice!

Sue, love yours too - it might expire after the 4th, but you can use it for Memorial Day, Flag Day, Veterans Day, D Day.....


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Great new siggy :aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

momtoboo said:


> :aktion033: It's lovely Paula. I finally made a new one too,but it expires after the 4th.:blush:


 

:aktion033::aktion033: will you look at that, :exploding:that's suppose to be a firecracker lol) Hannah looks so pretty:wub: but look at Boo, oh my gosh he's sooooo precious:smootch:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, these new siggy's are great!!!artytime:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Love your new siggy!!!! The girls dresses are also super cute!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I've been admiring it on some other posts tonight (I'm kinda late in the game) and I love it!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I love the new siggy Paula... the girls look great!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Love it!!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paula it is too (or should I say two) cute. I love your girls. Nice job Sher.


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't know how you all do it... Make those pretty pics. I sure wish i could just get one little tiny pic up. I love th 4th of July one. I love them all. lol


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

k/c mom said:


> Holy cow, Sue!!! WOW!!! That is a work of art. You are amazing!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Sher, been a while since I made a new one. Those are last yrs pictures though.:blush:



TheMalts&Me said:


> LOVE IT TOOOOO....LOVE these guys of yours
> 
> hugs
> Kat


Thanks Kat, love Snowy & Crystal too



Snowbody said:


> wow!!! :celebrate - fireworTrying for the red, white and blue but obviously the white is useless but you get the point.


LOL, yep,white is useless except on our Fluffies.



CloudClan said:


> Loving all the new siggies. Great job Sher with both Paula's and your own. And I have to agree, Sue, yours is a work of art.


Thanks Carrina



sophie said:


> Love the new siggy - very nice!
> 
> Sue, love yours too - it might expire after the 4th, but you can use it for Memorial Day, Flag Day, Veterans Day, D Day.....


Thanks, that's a great idea, a multiholiday siggy.That works for me.



Matilda's mommy said:


> :aktion033::aktion033: will you look at that, :exploding:that's suppose to be a firecracker lol) Hannah looks so pretty:wub: but look at Boo, oh my gosh he's sooooo precious:smootch:


Thanks so much Paula,that's Boo's patriotic expression from last yr. I need to take some pictures soon or you'll all be looking at "reruns".


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

that's just too cute, hope you keep it for a long time


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Love the new siggy!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

awesome , they look stunning !!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

We like it, too!! :aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for you kind words about our siggy's, now lets see some new ones:chili: I'll be watchinf for them


----------

